# Vintage Original Chicago Schwinn Autocycle Newsboy Wasp......HA!



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2021)

This one should go down in the history books. With the sellers description one doesn't need to see pictures, and he has done all the research for you!  


This is a restored 1960-'64 Schwinn Autocycle Newsboy vintage mens/boys, with original patina (the vintage replacement forks are a different shade of red). It has a new Schwinn comfort seat, new fat tires (26" x 2.0"), original wheel rims in excellent condition, a vintage Bee handlebar bell, with original Schwinn handlebar grips, chrome fenders with reflector and reflector pedals. This two-speed classic bike is ready to ride in comfort. This is a rare vintage Schwinn, which has been tuned up, and a bike you can ride in style. From researching the era, this Schwinn appears to be built in 1961 and was made in the U.S.A. (Chicago, Illinois).


https://www.ebay.com/itm/144158242861?campid=5335809022


----------



## kreika (Aug 16, 2021)

$745 mmmmmm k


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 17, 2021)

This bike is ridiculous! I can't find any parts on it that actually belong together. The description is even more preposterous, having nothing to do with the bicycle that is pictured. The fact that there is so much ignorance and misinformation, when it comes to vintage bicycles, really annoys me. The description should read... Old Schwinn cruiser frame, built up with various parts. It's comfortable and fun to ride. 150.00 obo.
People need to correctly research things, before they price it and put it up for sale.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 18, 2021)

Oh boy! That is a doozy!
I guess when "researching the era". the poster missed the chapter that said Schwinn stopped making Autocycles in 1952,
not that there is anything Autocycle-ish about his 1960 bike.  He must have read that Autocycles go for good prices, so let's
go with that!  Bike is not particularly suitable for delivering newspapers either.  It DOES have Schwinn handlebars and 
chainguard, so that must be a price-upper.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 18, 2021)

I could forgive the (mis)information if the price was reasonable. But that price gives me an attitude.


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2021)

nice restoration ! Looks all original ! lol


----------



## R.Wheeler (Aug 23, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> The description should read...



“Sometimes I put words in a hat, dump them on the table, and let my parrot make sentences. Also, the hat is not for sale, and the parrot is non-existent. Here is a bike. Chirp, chirp… Give me money.”


----------

